# Professional pics of my e39 m5



## Nadir(Detroit) (Dec 19, 2005)

Recently had the opportunity to have my car photographed by 3 local photographers. Here are a few of the pics. I'll add more to this thread as soon as I get the rest!





















































































































































































I'll have some more soon


----------



## 07B7 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sweet ride, nice photo! also nice z32


----------



## amancuso (Jun 17, 2004)

Car looks excellent.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Oh momma!

*changes pants*


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Beautiful E39 M5. :thumbup:

And on a side note (heavy sarcasm), I really like how things have been cleaned up in Detroit!  :rofl:

Doesn't look at all like New Orleans. :bigpimp:


----------



## Nadir(Detroit) (Dec 19, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Beautiful E39 M5. :thumbup:
> 
> And on a side note (heavy sarcasm), I really like how things have been cleaned up in Detroit!  :rofl:
> 
> Doesn't look at all like New Orleans. :bigpimp:


sigh, so sad but makes for awesome back drops for photoshoots! Just make sure to have a big group of people with you if you're shooting an m5 with a lady on the hood with lots of expensive camera equipment in the middle of the hood!



07B7 said:


> Sweet ride, nice photo! also nice z32


Thanks!

Here's another pic:


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2009)

Excellent photos! Those photographers understand light very well. Props to them for bringing the strobes with them out into the city.


----------



## Nadir(Detroit) (Dec 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Excellent photos! Those photographers understand light very well. Props to them for bringing the strobes with them out into the city.


Thanks Brendan! The photographers were all class acts. Here are a few more pics:


----------



## bl335i08 (Sep 15, 2008)

All nice pics! I like the contrast between the beautiful car(and the model) and the decrepit urban slum. Enjoyed them.


----------



## 07B7 (Aug 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Excellent photos! Those photographers understand light very well. Props to them for bringing the strobes with them out into the city.


Truthfully the lighting setup is disaster. They might have the equipment but not the skills. just cause you point light from every direction doesn't mean the pic will look good.

But still most amateurs wouldn't know the difference.

Again sweet ride.:thumbup:


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

You keep that thing cleannnn:thumbup:

What do you use to clean under the hood?


----------



## Visalia745 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wait a sec...there was a car in there.......?

Seriously though great pics........Thats one thing I've always wanted to do is take great phtographs like that. Oh well, maybe in 10 years when I retire.


----------



## veightkiller (Jun 23, 2007)

amazing shots! really cool car


----------



## iReef (Dec 20, 2008)

really nice car the lady makes it even better:thumbup:


----------



## uracowman (Jun 30, 2009)

Nadir,

I stated this over on 6speed but these pictures are terribly composed and I doubt these people are professionals. For having such nice gear like those ab800 dedicated flashes, they cant edit or compose worth a damn. These almost look like they came off a point and shoot camera. There is no cohesive color throughout the pictures (is your car suppose to be blue, black or green?), many of the pictures are either blown out or horribly under exposed, there are flash hot spots everywhere and even people visible in some, desaturation and oversaturation problems.

There are also major technical problems that even a beginner gets right. For instance, like how they half ass tried to edit out the rig in the rolling shot. You can clearly see where they attempted to clone out the rig and it looks like they used the patch tool. They also made the picture black and white which is a tell tale sign of a poorly taken image. Next, we have some image lean problems as most of the shots need to be either cropped or rotated to straighten out the image. Lastly, the poor choice of location gives* terrible *reflections in the paint

This is no offense to the car because the car is nice and that model is gorgeous but if you paid for these images, I feel for you. I would feel like I got robbed.


----------



## 1SCK530 (Apr 29, 2009)

:dunno:


uracowman said:


> Nadir,
> 
> I stated this over on 6speed but these pictures are terribly composed and I doubt these people are professionals. For having such nice gear like those ab800 dedicated flashes, they cant edit or compose worth a damn. These almost look like they came off a point and shoot camera. There is no cohesive color throughout the pictures (is your car suppose to be blue, black or green?), many of the pictures are either blown out or horribly under exposed, there are flash hot spots everywhere and even people visible in some, desaturation and oversaturation problems.
> 
> ...


HUH:dunno::eeps:


----------



## uracowman (Jun 30, 2009)

1SCK530 said:


> :dunno:
> 
> HUH:dunno::eeps:


stating the heap of problems with the pictures. Pedestrians are clueless as to how bad some photos are and just say stuff like "WOW NICE" or "AWESOME PICS" just to be nice.



[email protected] said:


> Excellent photos! Those photographers understand light very well. Props to them for bringing the strobes with them out into the city.


I hope you were joking


----------



## dgraypost79 (Feb 23, 2009)

This car looks amazing. Very high end pics.. Who did you have do them?


----------



## Miz Kitts (Aug 13, 2009)

uracowman said:


> stating the heap of problems with the pictures. Pedestrians are clueless as to how bad some photos are and just say stuff like "WOW NICE" or "AWESOME PICS" just to be nice.


I have to agree with this. Cars are so difficult to shoot well. Generally to get that absolutely gorgeous look, you need a softbox that's at least the size of the car, and you suspend it over the car. With shiny paint, the last thing you want is a bunch of specular light reflections that aren't controlled. The shadow patterns on the model indicated to me that the photographer either got too excited (been there done that!) and forgot to look at the patterns of the light, or isn't able to see it yet. Hard, shiny light is so often not the correct lighting.

The car is gorgeous, and the graffiti just distracts from the car. The model is gorgeous, and there really isn't a need for so much distraction in the shots. I hope you didn't give the photographers money for this shoot. :yikes:

This one is very nice, though: 









Miz Kitts


----------

